# صناعة خل التفاح الطبيعي



## ابو يوسف (13 أغسطس 2009)

لتوضيح طريقة صناعة خل التفاح لابد لنا بادئ الأمر أن نعرّف الخل . يعتبر الخل من الناحية الكيميائية محلولا مائيا لحامض الخليك ( الخل ) acetic acid الذي يحتوي خلاصة المواد و الألوان التي تنشأ من وجود جراثيم و بكتريا الخل . إن جوهر و روح الخل هو حامض الخليك الذي يعطي للخل طعما حامضا و يمنحه القدرة على التأثير كمادة لحفظ الطعام و مادة مضادة للإلتهابات .

حامض الخليك ( CH3COOH ) هو عبارة عن كحول مخمر ، و الصيغة الأساسية لنشوء الخل ، هي :

الكحول + الأوكسجين + حامض الخليك + ماء + طاقة و حرارة

ان جراثيم حامض الخليك القادمة من الهواء مسؤولة عن تحولات الصيغة الأساسية . تحتاج هذه الجراثيم إلى الأوكسجين و هي تتكاثر فوق سطح أي سائل يحتوي على الكحول مكونة طبقة ضبابية شفافة فوق سطح الخل يطلق عليه بإسم أم الخل .

و لأم الخل فوائد صحية ممتازة ، إن تناول ملعقة شاي واحدة منها تساعد على تخفيف أوجاع المفاصل المتآكلة كالركبتين مثلا ، و هي أيضا تقوي مناعة الجسم . فإذا وضعت أم الخل على مواضع الملتهبة و الأورام على بشرة و جلد الإنسان فإنها ستزيلها .

يمكننا أن نحضر أم الخل عندما نخلط كمية من خل التفاح الطبيعي مع نفس الكمية من عصير التفاح المخمر ( نبيذ التفاح ) و نضعها داخل وعاء مفتوح . وبعد أيام تتكون طبقة شفافية ضبابية فوق سطح المزيج يمكننا أخذ عينات منها باستعمال ملعقة خشبية .

يمكننا صناعة خل التفاح بسهولة ، و أهم عامل في نجاح صناعة الخل هو النظافة في كافة المراحل .

الأشياء التي نحتاجها لصناعة خل التفاح ، هي :

1 – خزان عريض ( برميل ، و عاء من الزجاج أو البلاستيك أو السيراميك ) ذو حجم 20 لترا أو 50 لترا مع سداد ( غطاء ، قبغ ) مثقوب يخترقه قمع فوقه غطاء يملأ ثلثيه بالماء لغرض صعود فقاعات غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون أثناء عملية تخمير عصير التفاح ، و في أسفل الخزان حنفية لملئ و تعبئة القناني النظيفة بخل التفاح .

2 - قطعة نظيفة و معقمة من قماش الكتان ذات ثقوب صغيرة جدا تسمح للأوكسجين النفاذ إلى داخل الخزان للإتحاد مع جراثيم و بكتريا حامض الخليك.

هناك عدة طرق لصناعة خل التفاح و أسهلها هي :

إما أن نشتري عصير التفاح الطازج من معمل لكبس و عصر التفاح ، الكمية التي نحتاجها أو

نقوم بشراء خمسة كيلوغرامات من التفاح الطازج و نغسلها جيدا ثم نقسم كل تفاحة إلى أربعة أقسام و نعصرها بالعصارة .

نضع عصير التفاح الطازج في داخل الخزان سعة 20 لترا و نضيف ماءا بنسبة 10 % من العصير . ثم نذوب مكعب واحد من خميرة الخبز بنصف كأس ماء و نضيفها إلى عصير التفاح . و بعد ذلك نسد و نحكم غطاء الخزان ، ثم نضيف ماءا إلى إرتفاع ثلثي القمع و نثبته داخل الغطاء ، بحيث لا نسمح للأوكسجين أن ينفذ إلى داخل الخزان . و بعد أيام معدودة سنشاهد و نسمع تدفق فقاعات غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون إلى الخارج مثلما كنا تنسمع في المقاهي أصوات فقاعات النرجيلة أثناء التدخين .

يجب أن يوضع الخزان في مكان دافئ يمكن تهويته و درجة حرارته تتراوح ما بين 10 غلى 28 درجة مئوية .

بعد حوالي أربعة أسابيع يتحول عصير التفاح إلى نبيذ التفاح و الدليل على ذلك عدم صعود فقاعات ثاني أوكسيد الكربون . نرفع الغطاء و القمع ثم نضيف إلى نبيذ التفاخ نصف قنينة خل التفاح و إذابة خميرة خبز و إضافتها أيضا . ثم نغطي الخزان بقطعة قماش الكتان النظيفة المثقبة ربطا جيدا .

ثم نترك الخزان دون تحريكه لمدة ستة إلى ثمانية أسابيع . و في غضون هذه الفترة تنبعث روائح كريهة تشبه التربنتين أو روائح الأصباغ التي سرعان ما تزول عندما تتكون أم الخل ، و هي طبقة شفافية ضبابية تشبه الجلد . لا يجوز تحريك الخزان لكيلا تغوص أم الخل إلى قعر الخزان و لكي تكتمل عملية صنع خل التفاح .

و بعد مرور ستة إلى ثمانية أسابيع يمكننا التأكد من إتمام صناعة الخل و ذلك بفتح الحنفية في أسفل الخزان برفق و شرب الخل .

وشكرا لكم 

بعد التأكد من إنتهاء صناعة خل التفاح نحتفظ بطبقة أم الخل الشفافية الضبابية مع كمية قليلة من الخل في وعاء آخر لغرض إستعمالها في المرة القادمة .


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_عاشت ايدك ادامكم الله عزنا لنا وذخرا_


----------



## الامازيغي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

firas_ana قال:


> لتوضيح طريقة صناعة خل التفاح لابد لنا بادئ الأمر أن نعرّف الخل . يعتبر الخل من الناحية الكيميائية محلولا مائيا لحامض الخليك ( الخل ) acetic acid الذي يحتوي خلاصة المواد و الألوان التي تنشأ من وجود جراثيم و بكتريا الخل . إن جوهر و روح الخل هو حامض الخليك الذي يعطي للخل طعما حامضا و يمنحه القدرة على التأثير كمادة لحفظ الطعام و مادة مضادة للإلتهابات .
> 
> حامض الخليك ( ch3cooh ) هو عبارة عن كحول مخمر ، و الصيغة الأساسية لنشوء الخل ، هي :
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخانا الكريم و لدي سؤال ان احببت 
لم اعي جيد طريقة تركيبة الوعاء البلاستيك مع القمع فحبدا لو تعمل لنا رسم خفيف يبين لنا صناعة هاته الادات و كيف يتم ملء القمع بالماء
و شكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## omassel (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات


----------



## farha677 (2 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الجميل ولكن الايوجد طرق اخرى اسهل من ذالك


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

اشكر حضرتك علي هذه المعلومات


----------

